
Ask HN: What is this black bar? - shade23
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;gallery&#x2F;ZphvVST , what is this black bar on the top?I use Gabrielle Cirulli&#x27;s HN plugin and this totally throws it off .
======
tjr
The black bar appears in honor / remembrance / expression of sorrow / etc. of
someone who has recently passed away. In this case, I presume:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10557793](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10557793)

